
Wearing a Hi-Vis Vest Gets You into Everything for Free - darkwinx
https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/chalecos-reflectantes-entrar-gratis
======
SixSigma
I was an environmental activist back in the 1990s. When I started everyone
wore the usual anarchist get up. I turned up in a pair of safety boots, black
trousers, high-vis coat, shirt & tie and a hard hat. We could walk in most
places together "I'm just escorting this lot off the premises".

Was great fun.

------
jsjohnst
Honestly the vest isn't even required in many cases, it just effectively
covers up for a lack of confidence. You'd be surprised how frequent you can do
things you otherwise couldn't if you walk with authority and act like you
belong.

Not saying it's a good idea or that I've personally done it, but I know it
works more often than you'd expect.

------
navbaker
I tested the theory of "no one questions an orange cone" in college, securing
myself a front row parking spot for a few weeks. Someone eventually took the
cone and the spot, but I think the results would hold up to peer review :)

------
treehau5
And this is why we can't do nice things for people anymore.

~~~
exclusiv
I think it's kind of awesome and sad at the same time.

We're programmed to trust uniforms from an early age. Anything that looks
official isn't questioned.

My pet peave is when retail stores have some guy with a pad and marker
checking receipts on the way out. I'll keep walking and my wife will accost me
as if I'm either an asshole for not stopping. I think it's only because she
feels obligated to follow the "rules". I made a purchase. I'm leaving.

~~~
jsjohnst
I do the same thing. If you have reason to suspect me, stop me, but otherwise
I'm going to keep walking, especially if it's Fry's. I purchased the item, I'm
under no obligation to volunteer for inspection.

~~~
brador
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shopkeeper's_privilege](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shopkeeper's_privilege)

In some states you can legally be stopped by a "shopkeeper" and required to
provide a receipt to prove purchase.

~~~
jsjohnst
> Shopkeeper's privilege is a common law recognized in some parts of the
> United States under which a shopkeeper is allowed to detain a _suspected
> shoplifter_ on store property for a reasonable period of time, _so long as
> the shopkeeper has cause to believe that the person detained in fact
> committed, or attempted to commit, theft of store property_

Emphasis added is mine. Nice try, but unless they suspect me, this doesn't
apply. I'm more than sure they can't get away with "suspecting" every single
customer who leaves to even a crazy judge.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Costco requires it as part of your membership agreement.

~~~
jsjohnst
So does Sam's club to my knowledge. They can do that due to you having
membership agreement in place, but places like Fry's have no legally
enforceable reason to require it for every customer.

